# when do you replace breast milk/formula with cow's milk



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help with this. I have been exclusively breastfeeding my baby who is now 8.5 months. I am planning to stop bf when she is one year old as I need to start medication for my thyroid condition. 

I have never given her formula. I was hoping that she will start drinking cow’s milk when she is one. I would rather postpone my medication (although the doctor did not recommend it) and continue bf until she is ready for cow’s milk. This is not to say that formula is bad but I just don’t want to introduce it this late and then having to swap to cow’s milk.

Would anybody advice me if a baby needs formula after she is one year old? Do they start drinking cows’ milk when they are one? How do you know the baby is ready to drink cow’s milk and stop formula or bf?

My daughter eats three solid meals per day (all fresh, home made food, plenty of fruit, veggies meat, etc. )

Any advice is appreciated

Thanks

Sasha


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Sasha, you can introduce cows milk from 8 months on wards in foods, so in breakfast, mash etc if you are going to go straight from breast to cows milk your prob better going straight to a cup than a bottle, 

Is this what you meant??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Nich,

thank you for your advice. I am already giving her cows milk in food but I am still BF so her 'milk feeds' (in between her solid meals) are breast milk. I guess I need to know if they need any other milk feeds (e.g. breast milk or formula feeds) from 12 months or can you just give them cows milk instead?

I hope this makes sense.

thanks

xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Cows milk is absolutely fine from 12 months on its own, they don't need any follow on milks or anything like that 

Nic
Xx


----------

